# Recruitment for The Mist and the Moon



## Mythmere (Oct 18, 2002)

If anyone's interested (I don't know how common or scarce players are on these boards), I'm interested in starting a 3e game here.  I haven't run a pbp game before, so things may start a bit rocky.  On the positive side, I've been gaming since 1979, and I've published one 3e adventure (the Goblin Fair by Airweaver Games).  So much for credentials.

If you want to play, you must be at least a little familiar with Jack Vance's "Lyonesse."  Not because the book plays a part in the campaign, but because the campaign is flavored very heavily in a Vancian style.

The characters will be built using a 28 point buy, with feats and skills from the PH only.  Clerics may select a deity from the list at http://mythmere.tripod.com/rowanreligions.html .  

No more than four players, and if lots of people respond, I'll decide who stays.

Here is the map of the Realm of Yrvaine: the play will start in the Mistral Verge.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 18, 2002)

I have not read the book you mentioned but I would be interested in a description of the style if you are inclined.  Also what level would we be starting at (1st?)


GE


----------



## Mythmere (Oct 18, 2002)

*The Mist and the Moon*

Dang, I left that out.  The party will be starting at second level, no penalty for multiclassing.

Vance's style is, um, hmm.  I guess it isn't so important that you have read one of his books, but it would be nice.  Here's a quote:

"Rhialto relaxed, smiling at his own odd fancies, and poured out a final cup of tea...He let it cool untasted. On impulse he rose to his feet and went into the parlour, where he donned a cloak, a hunter's cap, and took up that baton known as 'Malfezar's Woe.' He then summoned Ladanque, his chamberlain and general factotum.
"Ladanque, I will be strolling around in the forest for a period. Take care that Vat Five retains its roil. If you wish, you may distill the contents of the large blue alembic into a stoppered flask. Use a low heat and avoid breathing the vapor; it will bring a purulent rash to your face."
"Very well, sir. What of the clevenger?"
"Pay it no heed. Do not approach the cage. Remember, its talk of both virgins and wealth is illusory; I doubt if it knows the meaning of either term."
"Just so, sir."
Rhialto departed the manse."

"The Murthe", Rhialto the Marvellous, by Jack Vance


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 18, 2002)

I'll play.  Not sure what character yet.  Not a fighter or Cleric.  Perhaps a Rogue or a Sorcerer or a Multi Rogue-Sorcerer.  Perhaps Elven.  Any other special rules?  Regular Gold for 2nd level PC?

GE


----------



## Mythmere (Oct 18, 2002)

*The Mist and the Moon*

No special rules, and regular gold for a second level character.  I'd like to keep the names roughly in keeping with the character of the region, which is sort of Celtic/Irish.  Some sample names (just to give you a feel) might be:

Celtic:
Belnunnus
Silactenos
Beldelenos
Caractaga

Vancian:
Durmid Nunmaliot
Uthbur Confalto
Bodifer Ballolio
Frydo Pryliel
Baldo Fianardo

Irish:
Cargheliath 
Mathmaenne 
Cernfairliath 
Fiadairbre 
Cernfailto 

Just some ideas.  An elf is fine, too.


----------



## garyh (Oct 18, 2002)

I'm up for playing.  Haven't read Vance, but I think I can get a hang of the style.

I'm interested in playing a rogue, bard, or maybe rogue/bard.    Probably human.

As you can see by my sig, finding at least one player per game isn't hard - I'm an addict.


----------



## Mythmere (Oct 18, 2002)

*The Mist and the Moon*

Great to have you on board, Garyh!  With as much experience at PBP as you have, you can probably help me with any of the details of how to make the game function.

A bard or rogue is fine, but you might want to coordinate with Golden Eagle so the party doesn't end up with two rogues.  Unless you decide to be very roguish.

In terms of backstory, once you decide what class you want to play, give me a general idea of the backstory and I will help you fill in the campaign-specific details.  This will also introduce you to the campaign setting.

One other note.  In addition to the Irish/Celtic background (Galtic, in the campaign world), you can be Germanic (with the flavor of the Brothers Grimm fairy tales) (Teutonic, in the campaign world).  The campaign setting will begin in the Mistral Verge, a high saddle of land between the Moonfallows and the Fellfastings, the main trade route between the Heidenlaander Empire and the Realm of Yrvaine.


----------



## garyh (Oct 18, 2002)

Cool!!

Don't worry, GE and I are in at least one other game together - I lose count of who's in which sometimes  - and we can play nice.  Sometimes I think there's about a dozen people in the PbP forum, and we all just play in each other's games.  

If he really wants to go rogue, I can always go with a sorcerer or Tuetonic fighter or paladin.  If he goes with a sorcerer, I'll take the rog/brd.

If you need pointers on PbP, I'll be glad to help, and you can cruise the games I play in to pick up on how it looks.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 18, 2002)

I was going to play a Hafling Rogue with a couple levels of Sorcerer (eventually) to help the concept.  I will have him up today or tomorrow.  

I am thinking sneaky type - VERY rogue-ish with a sense of humor.

GE


----------



## garyh (Oct 18, 2002)

I'll go with a Human sorcerer, then.  We'll need some arcane support besides your eventual sorcerer levels.

Now, we just need some muscle and some healing.


----------



## Mythmere (Oct 18, 2002)

*The Mist and the Moon*

Alignments?  I'd like everyone to have similar alignments, though I don't mind what.  Perhaps that's a discussion to have when all four players are on board.


----------



## garyh (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd lean towards NG/TN/CG for my sorc.  Those tend to be party-friendy, and I can narrow down which one when we fill the last two spots.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 19, 2002)

Hello,
I'd like to play as well. I'm not overly familiar with Vance, but the style seems familiar enough with some games Iv've been in.
I will probably play a Rogue/Wizard if that's OK.
Are Gnomes acceptable in your setting?


----------



## Mythmere (Oct 19, 2002)

*The Mist and the Moon*

Gnomes are okay, if you are confident in your ability to roleplay a gnome mentality.  

That makes three, though the mix of classes is a little dangerous.  No front line and no healing.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 19, 2002)

Your deities look interesting.
Might not he deity Fjorn Thundercaller have Luck as a Domain, it seems that Clerics that charge headlong into battle without regards to their safety (showing insane bravery and foolishness) might have that as a Domain.

The 'Reckless Hero' with War and Luck would be a cool Cleric to play (I'd play one), otherwise, I'll be a Gnome (I do have the proper mindset, as any of my RL gaming buddies will moaningly inform you  )


----------



## garyh (Oct 19, 2002)

Looking at Dagnos, I wouldn't mind playing a barbaric Teutonic cleric of Dagnos.  I could go Brb1/Clr1 or Clr2, depending on what the 4th player ends up playing.  One thing...  I don't think his entry lists favored weapon.  What'd it be?

*Burrrrrp!!*

Er, just getting into character...  

BTW:  Great website, Mythmere!!  Beats the heck out of my now-defunct campaign website.


----------



## Mythmere (Oct 19, 2002)

*The Mist and the Moon*

I think Fjorn works better with luck than destruction as a domain, so consider his profile changed.

As far as Dagnos' favored weapon, I hadn't picked one.  What weapon would you think for a strength god?  Greataxe?  Mace?  Club?


----------



## Chonicler (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd like to get in on this campaign - unfortunately, while I don't know how much I'll be able to post, it will probably be something on the order of a post every other day or so. If that's too slow, I can understand that.

If that's OK, then I'm interested in playing a slightly unorthodox monk/paladin named Xes Caradtor. Do you enforce the rules for restricted classes? If you decide to, he will probably end up advancing in monk. How long do you expect the campaign to last, and how are you going to handle experience points without an end-of-session to hand them out?


----------



## garyh (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: The Mist and the Moon*



			
				Mythmere said:
			
		

> *As far as Dagnos' favored weapon, I hadn't picked one.  What weapon would you think for a strength god?  Greataxe?  Mace?  Club? *




Well, Kord form the PHB favors the greatsword.  That could work, as well as the greataxe.

A club kinda fits with the tavern mentality, but I just can't picture a cleric of Dagnos taking the War domain and getting Weapon Focus (club).   

I'd personally favor the war hammer.  It has the connotation of brute strength, with a certain simplicity to it.  And it makes me think of Thor, and I think Thor and Dagnos would get along wonderfully.  

A note about domains, since you're open to suggestions:  Though he's a diety of strength, Dagnos doesn't seem all that martial.  Perhaps War ought to be substituted for another domain?  I looked through my books, and the best replacement I could find was the Liberation domain from Dieties and Demigods, playing off his hatred of bullies and tyrants, and his Chaotic alignment.  If you don't have D&DG, here's the domain info:

Liberation Domain
Granted Power:  +2 morale bonus on all saving throws against enchantment spells and effects.

Spells:
1 - Remove fear
2 - Remove paralysis
3 - Remove curse
4 - Freedom of movement
5 - Break enchantment
6 - Greater dispelling
7 - Refuge
8 - Mind blank
9 - Unbinding

So, thoughts?


----------



## garyh (Oct 19, 2002)

I think if we have a Cleric of War, a Barbarian/Cleric of Strength, a Rogue, and a Monk/Paladin, we should be alright, party balance-wise.


----------



## Mythmere (Oct 19, 2002)

*The Mist and the Moon*

For Dagnos, let's replace the War domain with the following, which I think reflects his ethos more closely than Liberation:

Stamina (elements, mental assaults, con)
Granted power: Shake off blow.  After any one physical attack damages you, you may reduce the damage from the blow by two points per cleric level.  You must declare that you are shaking off the blow immediately after receiving the damage.  Falling damage may be shaken off.  This ability may be used once per day.

1 Endure elements
2 Endurance
3 Protection from Elements
4 Freedom of Movement
5 Break Enchantment
6 Heroes’ Feast
7 Regenerate
8 Iron Body
9 Unstoppable Fortitude

Unstoppable Fortitude
Transmutation
Level: Clr9
Components: V, S, M
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: 1 minute/level
This spell hardens the caster’s body and imbues him or her with great toughness. The character gains +1 natural armor bonus to AC and damage reduction 50/+3. The character is immune to blindness, critical hits, ability score damage, deafness, disease, drowning, electricity, poison, stunning, and all spells or attacks that affect the character's physiology or respiration. The character takes only half damage from acid and fire of all kinds. 
The character gains a +4 enhancement bonus to the character's Strength score.


Chronicler:
I'd love to have you join, but I don't see how a monk/paladin will fit in with the other classes already selected.  It seems too lawful for the decidedly chaotic bent of the other characters.  (also, I don't much like monks).  Care to pick something different?


----------



## Mythmere (Oct 19, 2002)

*The Mist and the Moon*

Favored Weapon for Dagnos would be the warhammer, yeah.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 19, 2002)

It looks like we could use some arcane power.  I am going to start with a Halfling Rogue with a level of sorcerer and I may add a couple of sorcerer levels.  I won't have much in the way of arcane spells like a regular wizard or Sorc though.  I'll have details up this weekend.  

GE


----------



## Uriel (Oct 20, 2002)

Well, Cleric of Fjorn it is, then. War and Luck as my Domains. I didn't see a favored weapon for him. Battle Axe, Warhammer, some sort of sword?
I think I'll stick with Gnome as well 
A Gnomish Priest of Bravado and Daring...I like it.


----------



## Mythmere (Oct 20, 2002)

*The Mist and the Moon*

Fjorn's favored weapon would be axes of any kind (though for the purpose of the war domain, the character must select one of throwing axe, hand axe, battleaxe or greataxe).

Uriel is a gnomish cleric of Fjorn, GE is a halfling rog/sor, and Garyh is a human Brb1/Clr1 of Dagnos.  Chronicler is still up for his class.

Uriel's cleric will have to be barbarian Teutonic.  Garyh's character can be either a Teutonic or a Galtic barbarian. (hill tribes of both cultures live in log-palisaded fort-villages around the mountains).

GE can pick Teutonic or Galtic for his native culture.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 20, 2002)

Well, as I am a Small Character, I don't think I can use a Greataxe, but a Battle Axe is probably the right size for some butt-kicking.
I'll get him done asap


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 20, 2002)

Chaotic Good
Hit dice 		1d6+1d4 +2 (11 HP) [ Assuming full at 1st and rolled 3 for second]

Initiative		+3

Speed 			20’ 

AC: 			16 / 23 with Shield spell (+2 Armor, +1 Size, +3 dex,)

Attacks/Damage: 	Dagger 	+5 AT / d4+2 Dam (crit 19-20 / x2) – Thrown
					+1/+1 inside 30’

S. Bow		+4 AT / d8+2 Dam (crit x3)
					+1/+1 inside 30’

			Dagger	+3 AT / d4+2 Dam (crit 19-20 / x2), Melee

Face/reach:		 5'by5'/5'
Special Attacks:  		
Special Defense: 		
Special qualities: 	Halfling Traits: +1 AC, AT, Saves, Thrown Weapons; +2 vs Fear, Listen, Climb, Jump, Move Silently; +4 Hide

Saves: 		fort +2, ref +6, Will +1

Abilities	S 14	D 16	C 12	I 12   W 10   Ch 12

Skills: (Ranks/Total)	Appraise (2/5), Balance (0/5), Climb (2/8), Disable Device (4/7), Hide (3/10), Jump (2/6), Listen (2/4), Move Silently (4/9), Open Lock (4/9), Search (4/5), Spot (4/4), Tumble(5/8), Concentration (3/4) 	

Feats 			Point Blank Shot

Spells (5/4)		0- Mage Hand, Open / Close, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound
1 – shield, expeditious retreat

Equipment	Magnifying Glass, MW Thieves Tools, Leather Armor, Short Sword, 10 Daggers, 100’ silk rope, MW climbing Kit, 2 tanglefoot bags, 4 bags caltrops, sliver mirror, 5 sunrods, mighty composite short bow(+2), 20 arrows/quiver, 15 PP, 9 GP, 9 SP, 10 CP

I am still working on a name although I may just steal one of the earlier examples.  This character will definitely  be Galic.

GE


----------



## Chonicler (Oct 20, 2002)

Sure, how about some mix of ranger/Monte's ranger, druid, or fighter? My concept is that he was exiled from his home town for an as-yet-undetermined crime and lived in the wilderness, something of a hermit, preying on the (very) occasional hunting party as revenge and also to gain needed supplies, until <insert plot hook>. 

I want him to be a ranger-type without being a treehugger; he's more of a lone bandit who's come into his abilities (and possibly spellcasting) by necessity, and he's really not a 'kill trespassers into the forest, act shocked at burning trees, and has no idea how to behave in civilization'-type. He was definitely raised in a city and knows how to act, and his period of exile may or may not be over - he doesn't care anymore, and if it's not over and necessity dictates that he enters a city, he won't be averse to that.

Sound good?


----------



## garyh (Oct 20, 2002)

I'm going to be going with a Galtic human Brb1/Clr1 of Dagnos with the Strength and Stamina domains.  I'll have him statted up today probably.  Oh, and his neck will be bigger than his head.


----------



## garyh (Oct 20, 2002)

*Jarsan Hallaser*

*Male Human Brb1/Clr1 of Dagnos*: HD 1d12+1d8+4; hp 21; Init +2 (+2 Dex); Spd 40ft; AC 18 (+2 Dex, +4 Armor, +2 Shield); Reach 5ft, Melee masterwork warhammer, +4 (1d8+2/crit 20/x3); Ranged longbow, +3 (1d8/crit 20/x3, range 100'); SA Rage 1/day, Turn Undead 4/day; SQ Fast Movement; AL CG; SV Fort +6, Ref +2, Will +4; Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 12.

*Skills (total/ranks):* Climb (2/4), Concentration (5/1), Jump (2/4), Listen (6/4), Profession (Brewer) (3/1), Swim (including gear) (-5/4).

*Feats:* Endurance, Skill Focus (Concentration).

*Languages:* Common.

*Class Features:*

Profecient in all Simple and Martial Weapons, as well as all Armor and Shields.
Rage 1/day.
Turn Undead 4/day.
Spontaneous casting (postive energy).

*Spells:*

Strength, Stamina domains.
Spells per day:  0th - 3, 1st 2+1
Spells typically prepared:  0th - _detect magic, light, read magic_, 1st - _bless, divine favor, endure elements (domain)_

*Possessions (worn):* chain shirt, large wooden shield, masterwork warhammer, longbow, short sword, daggers (2), arrows (20), holy symbol (silver, Dagnos), backpack, explorer's outfit.  Also owns light warhorse and mule.

*Possessions (in backpack):* flint and steel, potion of cure light wounds, 1 PP, 19 GP, 7 SP, 7 CP.

*Possessions (on light warhorse):* military saddle, saddlebags.

*Possessions (on mule):* pack saddle, bedroll, climber's kit, rope (silk, 50'), sack, torches (3), trail rations (5 days), waterskin, arrows (50).

Total carried gear weight: 57.5 lbs.
Capacity:  58 lbs./116 lbs./175 lbs.

*Description:*  6'2", 240.  Age 19.  Red hair, green eyes.  Though no one would confuse Jarsan with being bright, he does have a good bit of common sense that will show itself given a moment, and is an altogether likeable guy.

*History:*  Jarsan has spent a goodly amount of time in taverns, never having much purpose except occassionally hiring out as a guard.  One day, a passing cleric of Dagnos came through Jarsan's usual tavern preaching the gospel of Dagnos:  "Be strong, drink deep, belch mightily."  Well, Jarsan had what would have to be called an epiphany.  He vowed that day to preach the good word of Dagnos to all who would listen, and has been traveling the land doing Dagnos' work in every tavern he comes across.


----------



## Mythmere (Oct 21, 2002)

*The Mist and the Moon*

Chonicler,
 That background sounds fine, and any of the classes you mention.


----------



## Mythmere (Oct 21, 2002)

*For Jarsan only*

For Jarsan only












The Cult of Dagnos

Everyone knows that Dagnos and his big clerics stand for the motto of “Be strong, drink deep, belch mightily.”  Of course, there is considerably more to the Cult of Dagnos than one might imagine, and there is more to some of his clerics than one might guess.

In most rural settlements, the worship of Dagnos is limited to the occasional toast over a mug of beer, a simple acknowledgement of the deity.  There is generally a prayer to Dagnos when it comes time to brew the beer, and whenever considerable strength will be required for a task such as pulling out a tree stump, lifting a stone into place, or facing one’s spouse after an all-night bender with the other village farmers down at the pub.

A wise observer might, however, consider the doings of this wide network of traveling clerics more closely.  Many forget that the Cult of Dagnos interprets “Be Strong” to mean that the common man should fight to be free of tyranny and oppression.  In many instances, riots and battles to overthrow bad rulers began with the arrival of a cleric of Dagnos in the area.  The “Seven Catapultings of Lord Cedwell,” set to a popular tune by the radical bard Boddo Balmoor, is an excellent example.  The arrival of Dubvardo in the village of Pell Nun is the very first stanza of the song.  What is not mentioned in the song is that Dubvardo traveled to the surrounding manor houses and incited the peasants (with the help of Boddo) to march on Pell Nun, bringing with them their own lords to assist in overthrowing another noble, the evil Lord Cedwell.  Dubvardo was also the only person who knew how to work a catapult, but this is beside the point.

In addition to waging a quiet (and sometimes slightly drunken) war against tyranny, the Clerics of Dagnos have a deity to honor.  Most towns will have an individual referred to as the Caskmaster.  This person, usually but not always a cleric, coordinates information for all the clerics of Dagnos in the town.  The position usually falls to whomever fails to show up at the election.  “Caskmaster” is the only administrative position in the entire religion.  Everything else is done by individual initiative.  However, there are certain titles that are occasionally granted by Dagnos to some of his followers.  When a cleric is accepted into the service of Dagnos, a mark appears on his right palm, visible only through beer, and even then only when the cleric wishes it to be visible.  For most clerics, the mark is that of a cup, Dagnos’ holy symbol.  However, after great deeds, the mark will sometimes change into a cask, and for a very few clerics, performers of legendary deeds, a pair of warhammers will appear crossed over the cask.

The clerics of Dagnos and the clerics of Lothos are bitter enemies, and the Cult of Dagnos has consequently been outlawed in many fiefs and principalities of the Heidenlaand Empire.

The most common password (other than the use of the mark on the hand for identification) is the use of the phrase, "We all belch sometimes, but you can belch most loudly for justice."  The proper response is: "To belch is to be."


----------



## Chonicler (Oct 21, 2002)

Xes Caradtor: male human Ftr1/Drd1; CR 2; Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD 1d8+1d10+4; hp 20; Init +2 (Dex); Spd 30 ft; AC 15 (+3 studded leather, +2 Dex); Atks +2 melee (1d6+1, quarterstaff), or +2 melee (1d6+1/crit x3, halfspear), or +0/+0 melee (1d6+1/1d6+1, quarterstaff), or +3 ranged (1d6/crit x3, halfspear); SA spells; SQ animal companion (hawk), nature sense; AL N; SV Fort +6, Ref +2, Will +4; Str 12, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 10.

Skills and Feats: Animal Empathy +3, Climb +5, Jump +5, Swim +5, Wilderness Lore +4; Ambidexterity, Track, Two-Weapon Fighting.

Possessions: Explorer's outfit, masterwork quarterstaff, masterwork studded leather, five halfspears, waterskin, ten days' rations, 50' silk rope, bedroll, backpack, scroll case, and scrolls of _cure light wounds_ (x2), _entangle_, and _summon nature's ally_.

Druid Spells Prepared (3/2): _detect magic, light, read magic; shillelagh, summon nature's ally_.

*Background:* Xes was born and raised in Marbolg. Showing no desire to become a merchant, he was enrolled by his parents at the age of thirteen into a school of wizardry. He was a poor student and had no real talent for arcane magic, nor did he possess the will to learn, turning most of his energy towards pranks and frivolity. On the night of his seventeenth birthday, he broke into a master's laboratory during the night, intending to play a practical joke, but in his carelessness accidently unleashed a rampaging demon upon the populace. Xes was exiled into the wilds for his foolishness and learned to live by his wits and gained maturity that he never learned as the spoiled son of rich merchants. In addition, he learned a fair amount of fighting expertise as well as a knowledge of nature while having to hunt for every scrap of food, though he would occasionally attack groups of rangers from the city when food was scarce. However, he holds no grudge against the city for his exile.

[Edit: Dropped wisdom by a point to make it a 28-point buy (oops) and cleaned up the background to read more smoothly, and added some details.]


----------



## garyh (Oct 21, 2002)

Cool PC, Chonicler.  And between the Clr2 of War, Brb1/Clr1 of Strength, and the Ftr1/Dru1, I think we have muscle AND healing covered.   




For Mythmere only...







Wow, that background is good stuff.  I'll be sure to take it into account.  And hey, it looks like Liberation might actually have been a good domain choice!!  I must be psychic.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 21, 2002)

Froedrich Ostrander
Gnome Cleric 2 of Fjorn Thundercaller AL:CG
Str 10 Dex 12 Con 12 Int 12 Wis 16 Cha 12
AC 17 (5 armor, 1 Dex 1 Size) Flat 16, Touch 12
HP 17 (max@1st=8 + rolled 7 +2 con)
BaB +1 (+3 melee or missle)
Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +6 Initiative +5 Move 20'
Improved Initiative	Turn Undead	+1 Size bonus to AC	+1 Size Bonus to hit
+4 Dodge Bonus vs. Giants	Ghost Sound 1/Day	Prestidigitation 1/Day	Dancing Lights 1/Day
+1 vs. Goblinoids&Kobolds	+2 vs. Illusions	Low-Light Vision	+2 Listen
+2 on Alchemy	Speak w. Animals 1/Day	+4 to Hide (Size)	WF: Battle Axe (Domain)
1 Reroll 1/Day (Domain)			

Spot (U) +3	Listen (U) +5	Search 1 +4	Concentration 11 +3
Prof-Brewer 1 +4	Diplomacy 1 +1	Know-Religion 1 +4	Scry 11 +5
Spellcraft  11 +3	Heal 11 +5	Know-Arcana 1 +2	Perform-Epic Poetry 1/+1
Prof-Riddlemaster 1 +4

Battle Axe	+4	1D8	20/X3
Light Crossbow	+3	1D8	19-20/X2 80'Inc
Dagger	+3	1D4	19-20/X2 10'Inc
Hand Axe	 +3	1D6	20/X2
Throwing Axe     +3      1D6    20/X2 10' Inc

Master Worked Battle Axe (Glimmerlicht)-300
Breastplate -200
Light Crossbow& 20 Bolts 37
6 Silvered Bolts -6
4 Daggers-8
1 Hand Axe -6
1 Throwing Axe (ring on pommel), reinforced under 
blade, doubles as a  grapnel hook.- 24 (I figured triple
Price was Ok for a modified weapon?
Warpony (Britengriseling)-100
Gear-10
Holy Symbol- Wooden
1 vial Holy Water -25
Potions: CLW 1D8+1 X 2 - 100
Warhorn (made from Rackenscald's twisted ram-like horn)
Satchel, pouches, 50 silk cord, flint&steel
Rosins and oils for weapons. Half dozen parchment
2 Inkpots&Quills, Shovel, Crowbar -20 or so

2 gems 10 GP each, 30 GP, 9SP, 5 CP
Usual Spells (4/4 <1 domain> )
0 Detect Magic X2	
0	Light	
0	Resistance	

1	Magic Weapon (Domain)
1	Bless	
1	Command		
1 Random Action


Froedrich Ostrander hails from the North-East of the Realms. Galloping astride his yellow livried Warpony Britengriseling and bearing the Axe Glimmerlicht, Froedrich cuts an impressive if odd picture. The fact that the Barbaric priest of the war God Fjorn Thundercaller is less than 4 feet tall is a moot point, as several opponants have quickly found. Froedrick's crowning achievement in battle so far has been the defeat of the Ogre Rackenscald, who was terrorizing the small hamlet of Ulrfensfjord. Froedrick first bested the Foul Beast in a drinking contest and then (after the enraged Ogre attacked him) he slayed Rackenscald
in single combat (the Ogre did manage to kill  several small saplings and at least one barrel in the fight in his drunken stupor).

OOC: Do you mind that I took Perform as a class skill (I suck@ it), but it seemed that such Clerics might spout epic (and silly) Poems and Limmericks. Let me know if this is OK or not.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 21, 2002)

Add a simple set of Runestones (made himself) for Scrying.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 21, 2002)

Er...
there seems to be a discrepency in Stat points.
Garyh and myself are 28, while GE and Chronicler areat 30. Which total are we playing again?
(I'd love 2 extra for my Cha  )


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 21, 2002)

I think I did 28.  I think the discrepency is because I made my stats with the 28 point system and then applied the halfling modifiers.  As a result the 15 and 16 in dex had no extra cost.  If this is incorrect let me know and I will adjust it.

GE


----------



## Mythmere (Oct 22, 2002)

It's a 28 point buy.  Is there an error in Chronicler's calculations?  Regardless, I'm going to open a new thread shortly with the beginning of the adventure.  We can get the stats resolved shortly, I imagine.

Uriel- the backstory is great.  Geographically, Froedrich would probably hail from the western side of the Mistral Verge, in the Heidenlaand Empire.  I'll post a world map at the beginning of the game thread, and I'm working on a smaller scale breakdown of the Heidenlaand.  In Froedrich's case, I imagine that he would be either from the deep forests or from the foothills of the Moonfallows or Fellfastings.  I take it from the pony that he probably comes from barbarian herders.  And is thus gnomadic.

Chronicler- the backstory is fine.  Is he Galtic (Gaelic) or Teut (Germanic)?  If Galtic, he can be from the city of Marbolg; if Teut, from the city of Haarkongeld.

Garyh, unless you decide otherwise, Jarsan can hail originally from a barbarian village in the Fellfastings named Smael fyr Gwyg.  It has a very nice log palisade, chickens, two oxen, and 75 inhabitants.  The community prides itself on having given up headhunting and slash and burn agriculture last year.

GE, we're waiting on a name and brief backstory.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Oct 22, 2002)

Millathos Faimane has traveled from city to city almost his entire life.  Just before Millathos was born, his parents were in the service of a powerful wizard, Verduke, in the north when his father was killed in a tragic magical accident that his mother barely survived.  Shortly after she died giving birth to her only child.  The wizard, feeling obligated to care for young 'milos' tried to make him an apprentice.  Immediately Milos took to magic, he is naturally gifted.  After some years and a series of accidents along with  a demonstrated lack of control (on both Milos' and Verduke's) Verduke banished milos from his sight.  Milos took to the road and has provided for himself from that point.  He takes care of himself.  He deeply values loyalty and friendship and he knows who his true friends are (those that can stand his prectical jokes and almost irrepressable sense of humor).  At 36 inches and 36 pounds he is distinguised more by his personality than his looks or "imposing" size.  He knows when he is working and when he is playing and trys hard to enjoy both.

He is constantly chewing on a pipe which he doesn't smoke... "it just seems to fit" he says, "shouldn't all halflings have a pipe?"

He never stays in one place long and has just arrived in Mistral Verge when...

How do you want to handle familiars?


----------



## garyh (Oct 22, 2002)

Mythmere said:
			
		

> *Garyh, unless you decide otherwise, Jarsan can hail originally from a barbarian village in the Fellfastings named Smael fyr Gwyg.  It has a very nice log palisade, chickens, two oxen, and 75 inhabitants.  The community prides itself on having given up headhunting and slash and burn agriculture last year.*




Works for me!!


----------



## Mythmere (Oct 22, 2002)

GE: Pick a familiar however you'd like.

All: The beginning of the adventure is posted in the Mist and the Moon Thread.


----------



## Chonicler (Oct 23, 2002)

Oops - I must have punched in the wrong costs - I used PCGen and copied it manually into a stat block generator. I dropped the wisdom by a point; that won't change the character until he needs to cast 5th level spells.

Xes is Galtic; I added that to the background, as well as some other details, and made it flow more smoothly.


----------

